
Stories of Google, Apple and Amazon using bullying tactics to crush small firms - rahuldottech
https://www.businessinsider.in/tech/enterprise/news/a-group-of-small-tech-firms-told-congress-that-google-apple-and-amazon-used-bullying-tactics-to-try-to-crush-them-here-are-some-of-the-most-astounding-stories-they-shared-/articleshow/73343987.cms#facebook-violates-privacy-to-fuel-a-devastatingly-effective-ad-machine-no-single-company-should-have-access-to-that-much-data-basecamps-david-heinemeier-hansson-said-4
======
rahuldottech
> "There's such a dominant power that exists with these companies that when
> Google or Apple asks for something ... you have no choice but to provide
> that to those companies"

> At some point, all companies will be competing against Big Tech simply
> because Big Tech is bent on expanding until it does absolutely everything

